# Fester Addams light bulb trick



## snake (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All

I am going as Fester this year but I am having trouble working out the light bulb trick. I have the light bulb and can get it to work in my hand, however I cannot get it to work in my mouth any ideas ? help ?

Anton


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The old light up bulb used to be done with tin foil in the mouth. then, push it up to the end with the tongue. Will the new one do that?


----------

